# Combating tree stand boredom?



## Koolbreeze72 (Jul 11, 2006)

I though this would be fun on humpday (wednesday). You've sat there all morning long and haven't seen a thing (except for all the tree deer you've glassed over a hundred times) and you can't take it no more but hate to leave. On my tree i've started to scribe date, time, and how many deer i've seen? What do you do?


----------



## Koolbreeze72 (Jul 11, 2006)

Sorry, its not wednesday


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Last time I checked it was.....


Brian


----------



## Koolbreeze72 (Jul 11, 2006)

Its tooooo close to deer season for me to remember what day it is?


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

Think he just meant he mis-spelled it..


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

Since it was blistering HOT last year during deer season, and I didn't see much, I caught mosquitoes in my hand and released them into a spider's web in the corner of my tree stand to watch him attack them. Pretty cool and entertaining. Took some "air" target practice on countless crows, squirrels, and birds, too.


----------



## fishanywhere (May 21, 2004)

I usually take a paperback with me. I don't read it during prime time (before sunrise to about 7:30 or 8:00) Then for the last bit I'll read it...opposite in the afternoons...i'll generally read the book until it gets closer to dusk, then put it down.


----------



## F O R D (May 31, 2006)

i would play game on the phone until i for got it on the hood of the jeep and you can quess what happened to it


----------



## warlock (Mar 27, 2006)

Funny I read a book as well...I'm probably up to 7-8 deer I have had to stop, mark my place, put the book down, shoot the deer and then read another chapter prior to taking care of the body...shure helps the wait time to let the animal bleed out rather than rushing the deal.


----------



## parkman14 (Jul 27, 2006)

Yeah i read a book if i am rifle hunting in a box blind until primetime in the afternoon and after prime time in the morning. I usually hunt until about 9-10 o'clock in the mornings to see if anything will come out late and it gets boring sometime.
Cody


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Last year my son and I watched a "Fistful of Dollars" in the stand on the dvd. Man thats a long movie. I must confess sometimes I take a nice little nap in my chair also.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Jump and see if your safety will hold ya


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

It's a good time to haul your bible out...small one...pick a book or chapter or verse, read it, think about it, pray and give thanks that you're able to be doing what you're doing.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

jimk said:


> It's a good time to haul your bible out...small one...pick a book or chapter or verse, read it, think about it, pray and give thanks that you're able to be doing what you're doing.


excellent idea. I keep a cool little camo bible with me on my hunts. It has all kinds of hunting tips in the back of it and several good references for daily living.


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

Play games on the phone or poke at cotton spiders. Also like to watch it when two cotton spiders square off by throwing their two front legs up and dance back and forth in a mexican stand off.


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Eat, talk to bros on radio (when they commnuicate properly), film deer with Handycam. Really though, most of the time there is something there to keep me from getting bored. If the feeder goes off, usually within 5 minutes there is something there. 

Trying one of those remote feeder switches this year. Can't wait to figure out what time the two bordering properties feeders go off so I can always be 5-10 minutes earlier than them.....Mwaahahahaaaaaa.

The other guy on the lease with me and my brother takes a laptop and a PDA to the stand with him. He emails and watches movies in the stand. That's cool for him I guess.....I like leaving that stuff waaaaay behind when I am at the deer lease.

GCB


----------



## F O R D (May 31, 2006)

FormerHR said:


> Play games on the phone or poke at cotton spiders. Also like to watch it when two cotton spiders square off by throwing their two front legs up and dance back and forth in a mexican stand off.


L O L that reminds me of that scene in finding nemo where the crabs throw there pinchers in the air {water} and say heeey hey heey hey


----------



## F O R D (May 31, 2006)

OUTLAW said:


> Jump and see if your safety will hold ya


i actually thought about doing that

pretty sad huh


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

cjb2679 said:


> i actually thought about doing that
> 
> pretty sad huh


Yep, I'ld say that is pretty bored!


----------



## TOP FLIGHT (Jun 10, 2005)

I sleep. I haven't fallen out yet!


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Sure is a good time for self indulgence.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Sorry I had to do that....I needed a 900th post.


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Bucksnort and TOP FLIGHT, aka truth tellers. I wondered how long it would take for the truth to come out. I have fallen asleep many times, never for very long, 15-20 minutes is the longest.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

I too sleep in the stand, that's why I like to test my safety  Haven't had to really test it yet.


----------



## Dmax2500 (Sep 4, 2006)

sometimes I play with myself. seriously.


----------



## sps (Jun 17, 2006)

I think I will just roll a fat one and I should be entertained for hours!


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Dmax2500 said:


> sometimes I play with myself. seriously.


OK TMI! TMI! I usually stack a few empties over in the corner of my blind, or take a little nap.


----------



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

I like taking my walkman and listening to talk radio or music.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

ROTFLMAO! I LOVE ME!



Dmax2500 said:


> sometimes I play with myself. seriously.


----------



## JW AKA JEFF (Jul 15, 2006)

My wife's a Photographer and is more then willing to sit in the deerstand and fire her camera away so I sleep intil she elbows me............LOL. I've found that the older I get the more I appreciate the nap and the less the clicking of the camera bothers me or the deer.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

When in a climber I will adjust my Safety harness up the tree so as when I lean forward a little it gets tite and allows me to catnap. When in a box stand and my sons were young I would go to sleep and have them stand gaurd. My sons first buck was taken this way, I was asleep when some deer came out and he woke me up, after checking them out I told him not to wake me up till a buck showed, it wasn't long before he was saying ITS A BUCK dad, ITS A BUCK dad. That was his first buck a small 8 and he was 9. Last yr I put my stepson on a 'HOT' stand b4 daylite and came back about 10 he said he hasn't seen a deer, he kinda doughted me in my coice of stands for him, I drove him down towards the feeder just to show him all the 'Deer sign' so as to afirm my choice for him. Somehow all the corn under the feeder was gone along with a sack I had put out after dropping him off. Hmmmm I looked at him and he said " I guess I must have fallen asleep". WW


----------



## 2x Drop Tine (Sep 24, 2006)

Read. Its the only time of the year I pick up a book. The cool thing is its the Left Behind series. I read about two books a year. Never in prime time or deer thirty. I did slip in a 9/11 fiction last year.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

"I think I will just roll a fat one and I should be entertained for hours!"

AAHHHH, the good ole' days!!! "hey man this blue bird sky is going to kill us today, they aren't going to decoy for ****", "thats alright, come over here, we'll at least enjoy the sunrise". DISCLAIMER: this was something I heard about, but never actually witnessed.


----------



## FishDByrd (Mar 23, 2006)

I read, sleep, or do crossword puzzles.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I use to take an 18 year old blonde with me to the stand to stave off boredom.

Then I got married and somehow it's just not the same. 

TH


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I took my now wife one time and will never do that again or wont do what we did IF we expect to getting any hunting done. I also Tex-Mes other friends that are hunting, its a cool way to check and see what their seeing with them being miles away. WW


----------



## Koolbreeze72 (Jul 11, 2006)

Thats funny trouthunter


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Wow, I actually kinda feel funny here. I doze from time to time, but where I come from, I'd have gotten my butt whipped for taking a book on the stand, much less a dvd.

Just a different upbringing, I hunt or I doze. Cool thread!

(by they way, they wouldn't let us off the stand till after 12 either!)

......now that I think of it, that may explain why I primarily hunt ducks now. lol


----------



## 85LoneStar (Feb 26, 2006)

Last year was the first time I got to seriously hunt from a box stand.
My 10 year old son brought his Nintendo DS and a DVD player.
We watched a few movies, using head phones, and took turns on the DS.

Every time I tried to sleep he had to wake me because I snore too loud.

I also seemed to get a scratchy throat every time I sat down so I was frequently trying not to cough.

Needless to say, I thank we made too much noise.
We only saw 2 deer right at dark, and it was too dark to shoot.

Had a blast though!


----------

